# Blizzard of 77 anniversary this week



## grandview

Anyone who plows who wants a blizzard has never been in one.


----------



## w4hyi

that was a good one


----------



## augerandblade

We had a blizzard back in 99, year before that the icestorm of 98, so far its been tame, but when its so quiet here it reminds me that thats the way it was in 99 before the March 3 storm hit with 63 cm or 2feet of snow. Some factory loading doors where drifted in to the roof of the building. Even had a train stuck on the tracks through the middle of our town.


----------



## twgranger

ya we got over 5 feet hear from that blizzard.


----------

